# Partner Visa - Pretoria South Africa



## dinelg (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi all, 

My wife and I lodged her partner 309 visa application in Pretoria, South Africa on the 21/09/10 and have only since received an email acknowledging receipt of the application.

Should we be worried that a case officer has not yet been assigned or that we have not yet heard anything.

Is there a way to check if someone has actually started looking at it? 

Sorry for all the questions....just a bit anxious.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It can be a month or so, perhaps several before a CO actually addresses a new application and that is just a factor of their local processing and number of applications etc.
Total processing time can be somewhere around 4-6 months for a complete and accurate application so just sit back and wait for contact.
If you want to move earlier, she could always get a tourist visa and then take a trip over to NZ/Asia depending on where in Oz you plan on being to be offshore to allow the visa to be granted.


----------



## dinelg (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi wanderer. 

Thanks for your reply. We looked at the tourist visa option but it is more than likely
That she will have the "no further stay?" or
Something to that effect condition attached to that visa. So I'm
Not sure if there is any other way to speed
It up.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

The No Further Stay condition is irrelevant to having already submitted an application offshore and is nothing to do with speeding up the processing but it will just allow an earlier move if you want to, being married it should be reaonably certain a visa will be granted.
You could make an enquiry re perhaps considering getting a visitor visa and they may give you some indication of how long you can expect to wait for the partner visa.


----------



## dinelg (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi wanderer. 
Thanks again for the reply. Ok this sounds like a good option. I will contact them to find out .


----------



## sambo_8772 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Dinelg,

My partner and I are a few days off from submitting our partner visa in Pretoria...still waiting on SA police check!! So would love to know how you get along once you get some sort of response from the embassy. Maybe something you could help me with aswell is the SA birth certificate? What type did you attach with your application. Thanks and best of luck!


----------



## dinelg (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi *****,

The police certificate too a while for us too. As far as the birth certificate we submitted both the full and summary one just In case. 

Were getting medicals done on Wednesday and hopefully that arrives when they start our application. 

Just bad when you don't know what's happening with your app and if someone has started reading it. 

Good luck. Let me know if I can help any further.


----------



## sambo_8772 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply, yeah we're still waiting on police and birth certificate. Been two months already for both....but I guess we're on African time now! In regards to medicals, my partner has already done hers as she travels a lot for her work so needed to get in there before she was off again. She did hers in Cape Town took her less then half a day and they were in Pretoria within 5 days. So not a whole lot of waiting there. 
Cheers!


----------



## dinelg (Oct 2, 2010)

African time for sure. So you're in Australia I take it or are you in Sa together?


----------



## sambo_8772 (Aug 6, 2010)

No i'm in Aus at the moment, partner is in Cape Town, been apart for 2 months already so starting to get abit edgy! Have to hold my self back from taking a trip over to SA. Please also let me know how you get on with the tourist visa if you decide to go ahead with it.


----------



## dinelg (Oct 2, 2010)

Yea no worries I'll let you know how it goes if we do it. Not easy being apart and the time diff is tricky. We use whatsapp on our phones to
Chat constantly which helps - try it out. I'm
Going back on 17th nov - my monthly trip which is sending me broke.


----------



## sambo_8772 (Aug 6, 2010)

hmmm..got room in ur bag for me?? would love to get over there but unfortunetly have my brothers wedding in cuba in november....worst timing ever! hehe.
I might look into tourist visa thing a bit more, will keep you posted aswell. 
Thanks mate!


----------



## kjr (Oct 13, 2010)

*pls advise*

Hi There,

I am from JHB South Africa, and am just about to start this visa process. Do you know how I go about getting the police checks done here? Do i go to my local station or is it another government dept?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sambo_8772 (Aug 6, 2010)

kjr said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am from JHB South Africa, and am just about to start this visa process. Do you know how I go about getting the police checks done here? Do i go to my local station or is it another government dept?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi there,

My partner went to the police station and got it done. They said it would take maximum 6 weeks, we're now at 9 weeks and I have emailed the department that deals with them in the police and they are saying another 4weeks. It actually took SAPS 4 weeks to even send the application to the right department.


----------



## dinelg (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey. Can I suggest what we did and what I read somewhere. Have your fingerprints taken at any police station and then take these to the police head office for prints

SAPS CRC (for attn: Sub-Section Police
Clearance Certificates)
Sanlam Plaza West Building
271 Schoeman Street
4th Floor Room 421
Pretoria 0002 or to
Private Bag X308
Pretoria 0001

Processing is quicker this way and u have a direct
Contact there. Took 5 weeks.



sambo_8772 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My partner went to the police station and got it done. They said it would take maximum 6 weeks, we're now at 9 weeks and I have emailed the department that deals with them in the police and they are saying another 4weeks. It actually took SAPS 4 weeks to even send the application to the right department.


----------



## kjr (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks guys!

I think going direct to PTA is the better idea with due respect to our police dept, admin I dont think is one of their strengths...

Just another question, if you dont mind. The medical, you have to go to an appointed Dr from the list on the immi website?
Do you know the cost? Just trying to budget what needs to be done!

The Police clearance - cost of that?

Thanks again!


----------



## niki 2011 (Jun 29, 2011)

*how is it going wiv ur app Dinelg?*

hi Dinelg, i have just applied in Pretoria , i received an acknowlegedmn receipt too! did you get your visa or not? i am so anxious too

cheers


----------



## dinelg (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi niki. Our visa came through at the end of October. So it didn't take long at all, although at the time it felt like forever!

We did submit a very big complete application and had medicals
And police check done before submitting which sped it up. 

I think Pretoria is really professional and they seem to be very efficient so you shouldn't have to wait too long . Where are you moving to?

Good luck.


----------



## niki 2011 (Jun 29, 2011)

thanx for replying Dinelg

yep i m hoping to be wiv my husband in Melbourn soon, i guess u are already in oz! 
i can't wait as my daughter missing her daddy


----------



## niki 2011 (Jun 29, 2011)

the family migration team said it takes a year to proceed application for west african applicant, my daughter n i have ran awy from the civil war last december, we have ask for help but nothing a part from they wanted me to submit my application, it took me 5months to get most paperwork ready for the visa, now i am waiting, i hope i will be lucky soon
...................


----------



## znuff007 (Jan 26, 2011)

sambo_8772 said:


> No i'm in Aus at the moment, partner is in Cape Town, been apart for 2 months already so starting to get abit edgy! Have to hold my self back from taking a trip over to SA. Please also let me know how you get on with the tourist visa if you decide to go ahead with it.


SA isnt that far away ... South Australia  ..

i was going to send my wifes 309 application but then i got high ... i was going to collect the 888's but then i got high! ... and i dont know whyyy ... because i got high because i got hiiiiigh  (good afroman song)


----------



## niki 2011 (Jun 29, 2011)

update; got told to have medical test done by Diac! and they want my ivorian police check! so getting there !


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

if you can I would suggest submitting an onshore 820/801. the processing time was very quick.


----------



## niki 2011 (Jun 29, 2011)

hi , all
i have completed full medicals test last friday and received my ivorian police clearence which i had to translate into french! wow ! how tiring was that and costly!!!
not too long to wait i guess as all my test result was ok!!!
getting there 
peace x


----------



## niki 2011 (Jun 29, 2011)

quick update ; Diac received my medicals and police clearance! how great! now my co told me the medicals result was sent to Australia to be proceed!!! wow the australian government is Ama zing loool, i m stuck here in Morocco, then in the ramadan period where muslim close all shops, can do nothing, have shortage on baby milk too! how fair is that?? noone should suffer like this! i have an australian citizen daughter with me going through this!! shame..........


----------



## niki 2011 (Jun 29, 2011)

hi all, not much news on my application ! apart from medicals been sent to the hoc in Sydney! lol australian imm is amazing! i pray for some good news soon, i hope they can grant the visa in september, this waiting game is killing me, fingers crossed! good luck


----------



## missmullen (Jun 9, 2011)

niki 2011 said:


> hi all, not much news on my application ! apart from medicals been sent to the hoc in Sydney! lol australian imm is amazing! i pray for some good news soon, i hope they can grant the visa in september, this waiting game is killing me, fingers crossed! good luck


Hi

Sounds like you are sailing along, although keep in mind it can take up to 12 months to process - frustrating, I know, but unfortunately it's a reality we have to deal with 

Please keep us updates, as we'll be applying in Pretoria soon and keen to know how they're workload is at the mo.


----------



## niki 2011 (Jun 29, 2011)

[
yep Miss Mullen! i m kinda sailing! ur immigration is amazing, my husband lives in Melbourn,it has been a year and 10days i havent seen him, our case is a bit tough as our daughter needs both of us
i really pray for them to understand the situation.


----------

